# What Is The Biggest Age Difference You Can Stand In A Relationship?



## pchrise (Oct 30, 2014)

*I know it can depend on the personalities and life skills. For me I can find both good and bad at either extreme. At this age I'm at a stage now would not be happy with someone too young or old especially if they are too needy . I told someone that was 50 they were too old even though I was a lot older, the same goes for someone 21 showing an interest . I know a lot of young people could not stand a 5 year or more difference.*


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 30, 2014)

I refuse to go out with any lady younger than 18. 

Seriously, I've never worried too much about age - more about compatibility, having things to talk about. Being _simpatico_. 

And no, I've never worried what the public-at-large thought.


----------



## pchrise (Oct 30, 2014)

I also do not like the silent type or the ones that need reminded about everything, that gets old fast. Those types come in all ages.


----------



## jujube (Oct 30, 2014)

The Victorians felt that the perfect age for a wife was half the man's age plus seven years.   Now if I could just find a 120 year old man who was looking for an "atrophied" wife......


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 30, 2014)

I always wanted one with plenty of money or one that didn't like to spend any. Guess that is why I'm still  single. As far as age is concerned, I went out with a couple 10 years younger. Seemed a little weird as I was 30 at the time. Today I'm 60 so 50 wouldn't seem odd. But I really don't try anymore. Pretty content as is.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 31, 2014)

I need a giggle in the talk and a wiggle in the walk...  (Anybody remember the Big Bopper?)


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't care much who dates who and how old they are..  I guess a 20 or 30 year age difference makes me wonder WTH...   For me personally, I wouldn't date anyone older than I but by a few years.. and certainly not more than 10 years younger.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2014)

AGE IS JUST A NUMBER  .... everyone to their own interpretation of it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2014)

My second husband was 7 years younger, but it didn't work out because he was an a**hole, not because of age.  

For me more than 10 years either way would likely be too much.  Not really relevant to me as my husband is 3 years older and he'll be the last husband/boyfriend/lover, even if I'm widowed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> I need a giggle in the talk and a wiggle in the walk...  (Anybody remember the Big Bopper?)



Of course!


----------



## Twixie (Oct 31, 2014)

I've always gone for younger men..my partner is 12 years younger than me..but I can give him a run for his money!...


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2014)

Twixie said:


> I've always gone for younger men..my partner is 12 years younger than me..but I can give him a run for his money!...



You go, girl!


----------



## LogicsHere (Oct 31, 2014)

I've gone both routes.  I married a man who was 17 years older than me (a short-lived marriage, he had a heart attack 15 months later). I've also dated men 12 and 15 years younger (more out of desperation) but relationships ended up in my being hurt. Have had such bad luck in choosing a compatible partner that I gave up on the idea 15 years ago.  And while at times I think it would be nice to have someone in my life, with my current situation with caring for my mother, I believe I am better off without.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that..I know looking after an elderly parent is a full time job..but you must have some ''me'' time..not necessarily to go out looking for a partner..


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 31, 2014)

I have friends married to a man who has a daughter his wife's age and they got along beautifully until his death last year. He was 21 years older than her. And now I have a friend who is married to a woman with a son his age. And another married to a man who graduated with her daughter. They both seem to be making it fine. I think age is a state of mind.  So if you don't mind, it doesn't matter.


----------



## pchrise (Oct 31, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> My second husband was 7 years younger, but it didn't work out because he was an a**hole, not because of age.
> 
> For me more than 10 years either way would likely be too much.  Not really relevant to me as my husband is 3 years older and he'll be the last husband/boyfriend/lover, even if I'm widowed.


 *My point exactly *, *and it all depends on how they were raised, just talked to a lady very young that does her husbands toe nails, she likes caring for others and does the same for her four kids.  Now that is a pool of  people Not to pick from.
*


----------



## pchrise (Oct 31, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> You go, girl!


 *I know someone that the difference is 27 years and people think the older66 is the younger one* *The young one is male and 39  they have been together 17 years
*


----------



## pchrise (Oct 31, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Of course!


*Love it !!!!!!*


----------



## metasegue (Oct 31, 2014)

*Well Chrise, between your taste in music (Chris Janis), your unspecified marital status, and your previous residence on the Moon...I'm intrigued. Not to worry, I'm married to my wife of 34 years and 16 years my junior so intrigued is just...intrigued. Anyway, I look and feel about as young as she is so life is good. I think physical chemistry is the crucial factor in any marriage...or it should be. 
                                                                                                                                                                                              To answer the question: I think 20 years is the wall beyond which physical therapy and plastic surgery cannot go. The gap is too pronounced. This can change in the very near future. Geneticists admit immortality is unlikely but a relatively long (120 years) and youthful life is possible. Actually, I feel like something of a prototype/forerunner to this breed. I don't expect a hundred and handsprings, but so far....I'm a walking chronological contradiction. The variation among us is good...encourages intergenerational communication.*


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 1, 2014)

I would see nothing wrong with me, at age 68, having a relationship with a lady in her 20's... tall, blonde, stacked.  My wife of 48 years, however, might not see it that way!!!!  :>)  I get to kid my wife each year from August to November that she is just as old as I am.  Then, in November, I jump ahead of her one year.  That's about right for age difference....

When we were married in 1966, she was 19 and I was 20.  Back then, girls were "of age" at 18.  Boys weren't until 21.  Being only 20, the State required that I get my parent's signature before they would issue a marriage license.  Both parents have been long gone.  I still am upset with them that they ever signed that permission slip!!!!  :>)

In today's society, we do see good relationsips where there is significant age difference.  We all are watching the same television, spending time on the same internet, seeing the same movies... generations are much more "connected" than we were 50 years ago.  I don't believe a 10 year difference in age, today, is nearly the challenge it would have been two generations ago.


----------



## john1948 (Nov 2, 2014)

My aunt was 13 my uncle 25 when they got married, they had 15 kids, the kids  both are dead now, they lived a happy life.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Gee, they got after Jerry Lee for dating a thirteen year old, but maybe it was because she was his cousin...


----------



## pchrise (Nov 3, 2014)

metasegue said:


> *Well Chrise, between your taste in music (Chris Janis), your unspecified marital status, and your previous residence on the Moon...I'm intrigued. Not to worry, I'm married to my wife of 34 years and 16 years my junior so intrigued is just...intrigued. Anyway, I look and feel about as young as she is so life is good. I think physical chemistry is the crucial factor in any marriage...or it should be.
> To answer the question: I think 20 years is the wall beyond which physical therapy and plastic surgery cannot go. The gap is too pronounced. This can change in the very near future. Geneticists admit immortality is unlikely but a relatively long (120 years) and youthful life is possible. Actually, I feel like something of a prototype/forerunner to this breed. I don't expect a hundred and handsprings, but so far....I'm a walking chronological contradiction. The variation among us is good...encourages intergenerational communication.*



*So funny , I get that a lot and nothing to do with surgery or make up. I had a love bird fall in love with me, he was so happy that I cared for him I thought he was going to lay an egg and he is a boy. There is something about me , just do not know what it is.   My taste in music runs the gamut.  **like this one 
*[h=1]DEF LEPPARD - "Hysteria" 



[/h]*
 and Perry como *
[h=1]For the good times I miss my Sunshine Love bird[/h]


----------



## pchrise (Nov 3, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Gee, they got after Jerry Lee for dating a thirteen year old, but maybe it was because she was his cousin...



*If the person is 21 and of sound mind (Not) Their problem*


----------



## metasegue (Nov 3, 2014)

*I had intended to just listen briefly to your submissions Chrise but found myself enjoying them so much I finished them both. I related to both. I was a kid when Perry Como had a weekly TV show my mother watched like an addict. Def Leppard's rhythmic style is so distinct my memory focused within seconds of the intro. Eclectic taste in music is another factor in age difference...or indifference. Simple math...if you like all kinds of music, you'll like (and meet) all kinds of people thus expanding your total contacts and experiences. You can pick and choose.

I guess I'd put up Journey and Sinatra as counter submissions.*


----------



## pchrise (Nov 4, 2014)

metasegue said:


> *I had intended to just listen briefly to your submissions Chrise but found myself enjoying them so much I finished them both. I related to both. I was a kid when Perry Como had a weekly TV show my mother watched like an addict. Def Leppard's rhythmic style is so distinct my memory focused within seconds of the intro. Eclectic taste in music is another factor in age difference...or indifference. Simple math...if you like all kinds of music, you'll like (and meet) all kinds of people thus expanding your total contacts and experiences. You can pick and choose.
> 
> I guess I'd put up Journey and Sinatra as counter submissions.*


 *I happen to like them both or  few selected songs leaning more to journey . like this one.  *PS what makes me a bit different I  spent my entire life around guys even in school I'm a computer engineer.
*Journey - Don't Stop Believing'*






*Frank Sinatra - My Way*






*PS not after anyone* *but do appreciate kindness* *The Sinatra song, is my song*


----------



## jujube (Nov 8, 2014)

My great-aunt married at 14....to her step-brother, who she had not met until she was 13.   I'm not sure of the legal or moral ramifications of that, but bear in mind it WAS 1906.


----------



## Just plain me (Nov 8, 2014)

Jujube I wouldn't be worried about the legal ramifications, to me it would be the mental ramifications! LOL!


----------

